# Winter = Increased Appetite



## blueboy75 (May 13, 2009)

We are approaching winter here is Oz and the cold weather kicked in a few weeks back.

I have noticed my appetite go through the roof, whereas in the recent summer I would be quite content on half the volume of food.

Interested to see if anyone else find experiences this?


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 13, 2009)

lol.....where do you live? Bizaroworld ?? bwahaha, it is soooo hard for me to comprehend that while im baking in the sun or shivering in the cold, there are people on the other side doing the esact oposite!!   ENJOY THE COLD SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, to me, winter ususally brings a good apetite with it and i think most people are like that...


----------



## rantorcha (May 13, 2009)

I guess during the winter you tend to stay indoors more and the temptation (even mental temptation) is able to grab ahold of you.  I would submit that on a certain level, although I am sure there are some physiological reasons, that it is somewhat mental that you feel hungrier.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (May 17, 2009)

Your body burns your load of calories faster in the winter to keep your body temp constant, thus your increased apetite. More often than not, the extra calories from all the fats, carbs and protein outweighs those that you burn. Tts why the winter period is often the bulking up phase for most bodybuilders.


----------



## Built (May 17, 2009)

It may have to do with melatonin as well. Shorter days and all that. 

Anyone? Anyone? 
.
.
.
.
.

Bueller...?


----------



## blueboy75 (May 20, 2009)

Built said:


> It may have to do with melatonin as well. Shorter days and all that.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?
> .
> ...



Yes, right on as usual.  I read a few articles and this was mentioned.  Also mentioned was a desire for higher carbohydrate foods due to their 'warming' effect - I have definitely been craving carbs.

Im heading over to Fiji for a few weeks next month, will spend most days out in the sun a soak up as much as I can.

I have put on 3kg's in the past month, fortunately not all around my waist.  I guess its best to make the most of the higher calorie intake and train for growth rather than try to stick to maintenance and fight hunger cravings all day long.


----------



## Built (May 20, 2009)

Hey, cool. I thought I had read something... somewhere lol. I read too much. 

Enjoy your Fijian bulk!


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2009)

I know low Vit D can cause hunger and during cold months we don't get enough Vit D.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2009)

tanning bed in winter.............


----------

